# Bone knife



## Larry Tillman (May 14, 2016)

First try at bone knife


----------



## bear claw (May 14, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2016)

Not bad at all.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 14, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 15, 2016)

Needs a little deer or hawg patina on it to "age it up" a bit. Well done Larry.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2016)

Sweet! Deer cannon bone?


----------



## Larry Tillman (May 15, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## shawn dooley (Jun 30, 2016)

Will it stay sharp


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2016)

shawn dooley said:


> Will it stay sharp



They`ll get dull with use, just like a steel or flint blade knife will, but you can resharpen it with a piece of sandstone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks nice


----------

